# Smoothie Recipes Thread



## lovinglife (Jul 31, 2013)

Lets post our favorite smoothie recipes here, I am always looking for new ideas for a healthy morning smoothie. My basic smoothie goes like this

two big handfuls of spinach fresh or frozen
chard, kale, mustard greens, any other green you have for a second green
half a banana that is frozen
one apple seeds and all
ice
water


All this goes in my blendtec and pulverized into a smooth creamy healthy green smoothie. This is just my basic recipe, I add whatever I have in the fridge to use up, I do enjoy adding carrots or cuccumbers. If you have family members who are not so sure, start them out with something like this:

2 frozen peaches
2 spoon fulls of frozen orange juice concentrate
1 cup of unsweetened almond milk (I use my raw goat milk)
1 cup ice
10 oz bag of fresh spinach
dab of vanilla

this is just so so good and you are still getting the spinach in there, it is still green but you won't taste that at all.

Anyone else have a favorite smoothie recipe?


----------



## MKObrien (Dec 18, 2015)

Well, I like the your smoothie recipe, but I doubt if it tastes good. I would rather go with choco smoothie which can be healthy as well as tasty. I am currently on a weight loss south florida program to reduce excess weight. :shrug:


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

My daily green drink is: handful of spinach, chard, kale, or any kind of greens, but I like spinach the best, 1 celery rib, a hunk of seedless cucumber, parsley, a spoonful of salsa, a few walnuts if I have them, a sprinkling of turmeric, and garlic salt blended up in my Bullet. Sometimes I put in 1/2 an avocado for a creamy texture, and once in a while I'll add in some tomato juice to switch up the taste. 

I honestly LIKE the taste of these drinks, so it's not hard for me to do, and takes just a couple of minutes to do.
I rarely throw in fruit, because I don't want the sugar, but occasionally, I will throw in some berries.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Half a frozen banana, small handful of frozen berries, big handful of greens (spinach, dandelion, plantain...whatever I have), soy milk, water, vanilla protein powder. I don't like smoothies, but this one I can get down.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I like using kefir I culture at home and add frozen fruit, vanilla, sometimes honey and sometimes without. You can add anything else like spinach or other veggies too. Kefir helps fine tune the digestive tract and keep things running smoothly which in turn helps to lose weight.

I am glad this thread mentions breakfast because I know how hard it is when folks are in a hurry...not to skip that meal.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

1/2 cup or so of Frozen mixed fruit I buy the big bags from Sam's
Handful of raw spinach
Couple of spoons of vanilla or plain yogurt 
enough apple juice to make it be mix able 
Big dash of cinnamon
little dash of cayenne pepper
Spoon of coconut oil, it makes it have little crunchy bits in it, like little candies lol
half of a banana if I got one
mix it up in the ninja or bullet.
as you can tell I don't measure real accurate, but it is really good


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

1 cup of frozen blueberries, 1/2 frozen banana, handful of spinach, Tablespoon of flax seed, 1/2 cup of greek yogurt, 1/2 cup water.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Plain yogurt, I like Kalona brand. A banana, frozen cherry-berry mix and a shot of vanilla. Just sweet enough and creamy. I don't care for green stuff in smoothies, like it better for juicing.


----------



## armandofowen (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you for the recipe. keep posting


----------



## armandofowen (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you for the recipe. keep posting


----------



## Patricia256 (Oct 7, 2016)

lovinglife said:


> Lets post our favorite smoothie recipes here, I am always looking for new ideas for a healthy morning smoothie. My basic smoothie goes like this
> 
> two big handfuls of spinach fresh or frozen
> chard, kale, mustard greens, any other green you have for a second green
> ...


Thank you for the recipe. Cinnamon Yogurt topping is my favourite. Cinnamon is also good for weight loss. The reality is that a balanced diet and exercise regimen is the best way to lose and maintain a healthy weight. Try this recipe: http://www.physiomed.ca/blog/healthy-eating-recipes/cinnamon-multigrain-yogurt-pancakes/. It is a really healthy diet. It keeps me satisfied throughout the morning without adding any sort of heaviness.


----------

